
Ask HN: How did you get started with automated stock trading? - jviotti
I&#x27;ve seen quite a few posts here about programmers building their own automated stock trading systems. Virtually everyone seems to have failed, but still looks like a very fun side project.<p>I do some interday trading on eToro for fun, and would love to give automated trading a go, however no trading broker seems to offer APIs, and I can&#x27;t find a service that offers me real-time data about the market.<p>What services did you use? Did you spend lots of money on automated trading solutions that allow scripting?
======
jonkiddy
Have you checked out [https://www.quantopian.com](https://www.quantopian.com)?
It is a fun platform to mess around with and get your feet wet with automated
trading.

Edit/Addendum: I noticed they allow live trading after connecting your account
with either Interactive Brokers or Robinhood.

~~~
jviotti
Very interesting, thanks a lot for sharing!

